# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  DVD-ROM не видит диск

## grobik

Что делать?Не распознаются диски,пишет:ВСТАВЬТЕ ДИСК G.,

ОС Windows XP Professional SP3,привод Optiarc DVD RW AD-5200A.Шлейфы и соединения вроде в порядке,механические повреждения исключены.По ходу, не вирус.Лоток шевелится,диск G в списке определяется.Свойства оборудования показывают,что УСТРОЙСТВО ВКЛЮЧЕНО И РАБОТАЕТ НОРМАЛЬНО.

Диагностика системы выявила только одну неполадку:A20L7X2IDE Controller / SCSI и RAID контроллеры / драйвер повреждён или отсутствует(код 39).

Проблема в этом драйвере?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Нет, проблема, скорее всег, в приводе. Попробуйте его продуть воздухом, вдруг грязюка какая на линзу попала.

----------


## grobik

> Нет, проблема, скорее всег, в приводе. Попробуйте его продуть воздухом, вдруг грязюка какая на линзу попала.


Извиняюсь,не сообщил вначале- первое,что сделали-продували,и не только привод -снимали боковину и чистили всю требуху.Пыли-грязи можно сказать, нет.

----------


## pig

Вы думаете, её там много надо? Оптика - материя нежная.

----------


## grobik

Спасибо,Pig,мне кажется,я нашёл решение.Есть мнение,что действительно просто не загружается корректно драйвер CD/DVD-ROM/RW в 2000 / XP:
Подсказали,как поправить значение в реестре.Попробую,если ноль на массу-снова попрошу совета.

----------


## grobik

> .Есть мнение,что действительно просто не загружается корректно драйвер CD/DVD-ROM/RW в 2000 / XP:
> Подсказали,как поправить значение в реестре.


1-в разделе реестра HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Class\
{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} был удалён параметр LowerFilters.
Проблемы это не решило.
2-были переустановлены драйвера Nvidia Chipset
DVDROM по-прежнему бастует. :SOS:

----------


## craftix

У вас нет возможности проверить привод на другом компе? Будете точно знать, аппаратная проблема или программная.
В магазинах продаются диски для чистки линзы привода, не знаю на сколько они эффективны, но можно купить и попытаться запустить. Правда если привод не начнет читать диск совсем, то толку от этого диска точно не будет...Можно его как-нибудь руками покрутить что ли

----------


## Virtual

> В магазинах продаются диски для чистки линзы привода, не знаю на сколько они эффективны,


очень эффективны, в плане стимула для покупки нового привода  :Wink: .

----------


## rdog

> очень эффективны, в плане стимула для покупки нового привода .


100%  :Smiley:

----------


## grobik

> нет возможности проверить привод на другом компе? Будете точно знать, аппаратная проблема или программная.


Да понимаю,что проверить надо,возможности пока нет.Смогу через пару дней.

----------


## grobik

:Shocked: История получила продолжение.
При подключении отказного DVD-ROMa к другому компьютера(шлейф отказника,родной привод был отключён),комп его признал,но читать диск так же не захотел.Через минуту машина вырубилась,при следующем включении Винда не грузится,на мониторе стена из белых полос,зайти можно только в безопасном режиме без драйверов и не с первой попытки.Подключили обратно родной привод-то же самое.Один раз в итоге выдал какую-то ошибку STOP 00000......За вертикальными полосами разобрать,что за ними написано,весьма проблематично.При загрузке на мониторе мозаикой цветные кракозябры.Все коннекторы перепроверены,видеокарта,винчестер,планки оперативки и всё,что можно переустановить-безрезультатно.Материна Гигабайт,АМ2,проц АМД Атлон х 64 5200,оператива 2 по 1024.На что грешить?  :Shocked: 

*Добавлено через 4 часа 10 минут*

Нет мнений?

----------


## barmaleus

Имхо, тут сложились две проблемы сразу. Вертикальные полосы на экране говорят о глючащей видеопамяти, если видеокарта встроенная, то об оперативной памяти, которая и играет в этом случае роль видопамяти. Причины могут быть как в неаккуратном вмешательстве в нутро (механически задели память\видеокарту, и они не сидят так как надо на своих местах), так и перегрев\врожденный дефект\смерть от старости. так же причина может быть и в материнской плате, но маловероятнее. хотя и не так уж и маловероятно.

----------


## grobik

Все проблемы разрешены:  
1.   У DVD-ROMа был погибший контроллер 
2.   Этот нерабочий привод коротнул (либо статическое напряжение)
В результате повреждена видеопамять.Всё остальное в норме.

Тему можно закрывать.Всем спасибо! :Sad:

----------

